# MÜNCHEN - MUNICH - MONACO DI BAVIERA - MONACHIUM



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Johnor said:


> Thank you for the nice pictures of the castle


Little sidenote...I actually felt Munich's "Residenz" was a tad underwhelming. The facade was just painted on in a number of places (I know that's what it was like before the war as well but I just didn't like it that much) and the rooms were imo not that impressive either. Most of it had to be rebuilt after WW2 though, so it's certainly an impressive effort (according to Wikipedia only 50m² of the over 23,000m² of roof area survived the war).


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Munich looks great.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Benvir (Jan 3, 2009)

Your photos make me want to visit Munich. Great work!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Then get in your car and go there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Munich once again, Kampflamm


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Excellent pictures of Munich....


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pics Mr Kampflamm, are there any observation towers or tall buildings from where tourists can take photos of the city in Munich?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

There are a couple of them. The Alter Peter church (from which I took a couple of shots), the Frauenkirche, the tower of city hall and the Olympiaturm, a tv tower which probalby offers you some of the best views of the city.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Marbur66 said:


> Munich looks great.


You just took the words of my mouth.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bavarian State Parliament (Maximilianeum):


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Schade! 
But.. I may go to the big MÜC for Oktoberfest this year! :banana:
Although surely my photos won't be as nice as yours... :cheers:


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Great thread ! Amazing pics...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing and very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

A couple of cell phone shots I took in late August and yesterday:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Your cell phone has got a better camera than mine. But then again, you're a better photographer than me! :cheers1:

This composition is great! The light, the contrast, the colors, the shadows, just great:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice photos


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful city, one of my fave Euro cities.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Benonie said:


> Your cell phone has got a better camera than mine. But then again, you're a better photographer than me! :cheers1:
> 
> This composition is great! The light, the contrast, the colors, the shadows, just great:


Thanks for the kind words.  Although I have to say the phone camera is sometimes driving me insane because it just decides to keep certain parts out of focus (or make it look out of focus). It is a €190 phone after all...

"Königsbau" of the royal residence:



Different, older part of the palace:



Glypothek:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------

